

Defining “Meaningful Human Control” Over Autonomous Weapons - hackuser
http://justsecurity.org/21244/defining-meaningful-human-control-autonmous-weapon-systems/

======
andy_ppp
President Merkin Muffley: How is it possible for this thing to be triggered
automatically and at the same time impossible to untrigger?

Dr. Strangelove: Mr. President, it is not only possible, it is essential. That
is the whole idea of this machine, you know. Deterrence is the art of
producing in the mind of the enemy... the FEAR to attack. And so, because of
the automated and irrevocable decision-making process which rules out human
meddling, the Doomsday machine is terrifying and simple to understand... and
completely credible and convincing.

------
scotty79
1\. Armies could create an “accountability gap.”

2\. Armies could lead to an off-loading of moral responsibility for killing.

3\. Armies could be designed and used in such a way that results in them being
“out of control” on the battlefield.

We already have autonomous killing machines. The fact that they are made of
people is an implementation detail.

------
hackuser
Similar questions apply to cars, and arguable to any automous decision-making
systems.

